# Hyatt Lake Tahoe timeshare



## teepeeca (Mar 16, 2009)

I have no connection with this offer.  I found it under Nevada e-bay offerings, and thought it might be a good value.  "Silver" season, 1400 points, for $8000.  The e-bay listing is Item number: 260378449737. 

If this posting is inappropriate for this forum, please have a moderator delete it.

Tony


----------



## Garnet (Mar 19, 2009)

Loved staying there-reasonable mf-but no lockout.  Price seems pretty high in this market.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 19, 2009)

You can pick up a Silver week probably for a bit under that price...


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 19, 2009)

teepeeca said:


> I have no connection with this offer.  I found it under Nevada e-bay offerings, and thought it might be a good value.  "Silver" season, 1400 points, for $8000.  The e-bay listing is Item number: 260378449737.
> 
> If this posting is inappropriate for this forum, please have a moderator delete it.
> 
> Tony




 Tony, I'm not sure of how points work because we only deal in deed for our Ridge Resort units that we own.

 The local timeshare company in Lake Tahoe that does sell many timeshares and seems to have decent pricing has a few Hyatt units available.

 Looking at the prices I see 
  BRONZE WEEKS-43-sold $5000 /  WEEK 16 JUST LISTED SOLD TODAY $6750

  WEEK 16 LISTED $7995/  WEEK 18 at $9995. LISTED

  COPPER WEEK 47-$8995 LISTED

  SILVER WEEK 3- $11995/WEEK 11-$12995  LISTED

  GOLD WEEK 22 $13500 LISTED

  PLATINUM WEEK 27 $19250  JUST LISTED AS SOLD TODAY

  Not sure how these prices compare as points though!

 Even with timeshares being offered at ridiculous low prices I notice many are small units or swing season units or odd/even years only. Seems that many of the Lake Tahoe resorts still holding decent resale prices.

 You can still run across a great deal now and then on good unit or weeks if you are lucky but haven't seen many and only a couple at the Hyatt.

 The resorts that you find everyday also seem to be the units you can find at bargan prices even during good times. 


  PHIL


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I agree Hyatt Tahoe does hold it value because the resort is completely SOLD OUT and the HOA runs the show. Great resort and great location.

We have a great HOA in Tahoe which we here on TUG helped Steve Dallas get elected tot he board and Steve is really kicking some ass. Asking the hard questions for all of us owners.

I hope any and all Hyatt owners that are up in Tahoe next week get the the HOA Board meeting on the 26 March at 9am at the resort.

If you want to ask a question of the board ask it here on TUG we have set up a special thread for everybody's comments.

Bob


----------

